# MB Quart Discus DSC4125 500 Watt A/B Class 4-Channel Amp



## johnmasters (Mar 30, 2009)

I purchased one of these DSC4125 the other day for $119 at car audio deals and it actually shipped and arrived.

I cant currently comment on its functionality other than it works as I just installed it last night and only powered it up to make sure it works.

My comments regarding install are mostly negative...

The exterior of the amp looks good and all of the connections look good and sturdy.

(-) #1- The lettering next to the switches is dark grey over a black background which makes it rather hard to see what you are doing.

(-) #2- Nowhere on the inputs or outputs are "Left" and "Right" designated. NO L and R marked on any channel.

(-) #3 - The knobs are recessed and have an X inprinted on them so if you have a friend that has this amp and wants you to look at his system to see if it set up correctly, you CANT tell tell where the settings are unless you actually turn the knobs.

(-) #4 - The manual says that the FREQUENCY RANGE is 10hz to 1.2khz. What the hell is up with that?

I hope the internals are more well thought out than the externals! We'll see this weekend.

UPDATE: 7/1/2009

I have had a chance to fool around with DSC4125 for a couple of hours so far and as far as performance it seems to work pretty good.

I do not have much to compare it to but it sounds good and it puts out enough power bridged to get my DIYMA r12 really moving. The other two channels are going to the 6.5 PPI door speakers with gain at less than 1/2.

The amp does get pretty hot but it never got hot enough(80 degrees) to go into protect. I guess class a/b amps tend to get hot because the last a/b I had got rather hot as well. The filters and crossovers seem to work fine.

The amp does have the option of adding a bass knob however the bass knob controls the bass eq which adjusts 45hz from 0-9. I think I would prefer for the bass knob to be merely a level control for the sub.

So far, other than the negatives listed above, for the money($133 shipped), this seems like a very good amp.

I would like to take some gut pics but it would void the warranty if I break the seal. I will post some pics once the install is complete.


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

Good stuff so far! Any updates soon? And if you don't mind me asking where did you buy it at?


----------



## drducky (Dec 13, 2009)

johnmasters said:


> (-) #2- Nowhere on the inputs or outputs are "Left" and "Right" designated. NO L and R marked on any channel.
> 
> (-) #4 - The manual says that the FREQUENCY RANGE is 10hz to 1.2khz. What the hell is up with that?


looked at the manual online and the lack of L/R designation seems strange, as they're labelled there
the 10-1.2khz looks to be the range for hp filter, not the entire frequency range the amp is capable of
seems from the install like everything is working though
big question, would you chance the place you got it from again, given its low price?


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

I got mine for 140 and it really surprised me for how much clean power it has


----------



## johnmasters (Mar 30, 2009)

I believe that the purchase of this amp has been my only transaction with caraudiodeals.com but for the price I would certainly do it again.


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

Sorry to bump an old thread but I'm looking into purchasing this amplifier for my 6.5" woofers. I need a 4 channel and it needs to be full range, preferably class A/B because I cannot afford a GOOD class D amp. The only thing that concerns me is I do not see a THD listed for the amp. It seems to have a good damping factor 185>. I know this is over 10 years ago, but how did the amp work out and how long did it last? Also, were you using it full range? Thank You


----------

